# Best archery shop in Canada



## bullrambler

Nobody wants to bite so I'll put up three bows shops that I've visited and done some business with.

1. The Bow Shop in Waterloo, Ontario
2. The Archers Nook in London, Ontario
3. J & S Tackle in Port Elgin, Ontario


----------



## DXTCLUE

Depends on what your looking for. If its any thing to do with left hand you are better off ordering from Lancasters.


----------



## Rytera X

Hiway mart in Watson SK Great Service just make sure you have lots of time!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

search previous posts here on at...this has been done before and list of shops compiled .... quite a few actually...


----------



## JDoupe

DXTCLUE said:


> Depends on what your looking for. If its any thing to do with left hand you are better off ordering from Lancasters.


Jim Bow's Archery has a good selection of Left Handed stuff. Jim shoots Left and as such, always has more than most shops I've been in.


----------



## DXTCLUE

JDoupe said:


> Jim Bow's Archery has a good selection of Left Handed stuff. Jim shoots Left and as such, always has more than most shops I've been in.


Hunting archery yes. Target archery no.


----------



## moearcher

Atlantic Archery in Fredericton NB. Brian is excellent to deal with and his prices are the same as if you would shop Lancaster or any other us shop, but without the shipping and if you need waranty he is right there.


----------



## crazymoose

If it's traditional equipment your looking for, Kawartha Traditional Archery Center in Woodville,Ontario. 905-410-1141.
Fred has a great selection of new and used bows and all the accessories you'll need. There is also a 3 course 3D range as well.
He is also a 3Rivers dealer and his prices are great.


----------



## bullrambler

DXTCLUE said:


> Depends on what your looking for. If its any thing to do with left hand you are better off ordering from Lancasters.


This is fine but this bow shop is in Lancaster. Penn State, USA. I like the website tho. I was asking about Canadian bow shops.


----------



## SpiritArcher

Calgary Archery Centre in Calgary. It has a good range of everything. From primitive to trad to target compound.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

Archers Paradise, In Nova scotia, I havent met another shop owner with half as much knowlege and ability as Scott.


----------



## steely5

#2 for the Archers nook in London Ont.Good and fast service from their website.


----------



## bullrambler

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> search previous posts here on at...this has been done before and list of shops compiled .... quite a few actually...


Just wondering if your referring to the US as the question here is related to Canadian bow shops. The reason is that we can become more familiar with whats out there. Mostly to avoid CUSTOMS that would come into play for purchases from the USA.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Depends on what you are looking for. 
I buy all of my target and hunting stuff from Moosemeat Archery. 
I like Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough but they hardly have any target gear. 
I've only been there a couple times but Archers Nook had the best selection of target and hunting gear in stock.


----------



## Durhampro

I'm sharing my recent experiences with The Bow Shop/Gun Room in Kitchener, Ontario. I hope these facts inform your decision about making purchases from this company. 

In early December I ordered some arrows as a Christmas present. The Bow Shop only ships via Canada Post. I opted for Expedited Delivery and was promised by a Bow Shop employee the arrows would arrive in 3 to 5 business days. The arrows arrived in early January. In that time period, I contacted The Bow Shop numerous times - they told me "it is out of our hands - nothing we can do". Of course, it didn't help that The Bow Shop was delayed in shipping the item by 4 days. Although I eventually persuaded them to refund the delivery charge, it took 4 weeks for the package to travel about 100 km, using the shipping method they insisted was guaranteed to arrive on time.

I decided everyone needs a second chance, and made another order from The Bow Shop about 2 weeks ago. I needed an item to compete in the Ontario championships, and I needed it fast. This time, I opted for Priority Post - again, The Bow Shop would only ship via Canada Post. I was promised "overnight delivery, guaranteed by noon next business day". Three days later, and several phone calls to Canada Post - because The Bow Shop told me "it is not our problem" - I finally drove to the postal depot to pick up the item.

Now, my opinion: If The Bow Shop wants to sell to customers who live beyond a reasonable driving distance, they must select a reliable method for delivering goods to the customer. I've only had two experiences and neither was positive. I will not deal with The Bow Shop again until they (a) take accountability for their selection of delivery method - saying "there's nothing we can do" is simply incorrect, because they can (b) select a reliable method of delivery. Of further note, The Bow Shop never even apologized for the substantial inconvenience I endured, caused by their refusal to ship via a reliable delivery service.

I hope others can learn from these frustrating experiences.


----------



## NSSCOTT

I'm not going to say i'm the best but i'll tell you abit about me.
bow tuning and setup is my thing thats what i love to do, i love the machanics of it and thats what i believe i excel at.
i will not sell a boxed bow out of my shop i don't care if i'm sending it half way around the world,all my bow no matter what company are completely stripped and put back together,limbs wrong sequence,spacers in wrong see it all the time.and after the first 300-400 shots on the bow i offer a free bow tuneup service to make sure it stay shooting 100% 
i make my own custom string in house pre-stretched tubles peep string,or i use 60x 
i carry or can get 10 different bow lines and about the same with crossbows,my main lines beeing new breed archery ,pse,mathews,bowtech,darton
anyone that buys a bow get's free range usage for the first few time and lessons if wanted,if you buy a bow from my shop and refer your buddy to my shop i'll give you 5% instore credit on your buddies bow purchase.
thats part of what i offer my wife and i run it so everything goes through my hands, i may not have the biggest flashiest shop or the most inventory,but i don't beleive anyanyone local or even in the maritimes is coming close to my service,my price is very fair as well.at a shoot last weekend 8 bow's from my shop had top 3 place finishes'
my website still needs some updating with all my products and pricing but it's coming.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction

Well said Scott


----------



## araz2114

Durhampro said:


> I'm sharing my recent experiences with The Bow Shop/Gun Room in Kitchener, Ontario. I hope these facts inform your decision about making purchases from this company.
> 
> In early December I ordered some arrows as a Christmas present. The Bow Shop only ships via Canada Post. I opted for Expedited Delivery and was promised by a Bow Shop employee the arrows would arrive in 3 to 5 business days. The arrows arrived in early January. In that time period, I contacted The Bow Shop numerous times - they told me "it is out of our hands - nothing we can do". Of course, it didn't help that The Bow Shop was delayed in shipping the item by 4 days. Although I eventually persuaded them to refund the delivery charge, it took 4 weeks for the package to travel about 100 km, using the shipping method they insisted was guaranteed to arrive on time.
> 
> I decided everyone needs a second chance, and made another order from The Bow Shop about 2 weeks ago. I needed an item to compete in the Ontario championships, and I needed it fast. This time, I opted for Priority Post - again, The Bow Shop would only ship via Canada Post. I was promised "overnight delivery, guaranteed by noon next business day". Three days later, and several phone calls to Canada Post - because The Bow Shop told me "it is not our problem" - I finally drove to the postal depot to pick up the item.
> 
> Now, my opinion: If The Bow Shop wants to sell to customers who live beyond a reasonable driving distance, they must select a reliable method for delivering goods to the customer. I've only had two experiences and neither was positive. I will not deal with The Bow Shop again until they (a) take accountability for their selection of delivery method - saying "there's nothing we can do" is simply incorrect, because they can (b) select a reliable method of delivery. Of further note, The Bow Shop never even apologized for the substantial inconvenience I endured, caused by their refusal to ship via a reliable delivery service.
> 
> I hope others can learn from these frustrating experiences.



Interesting that you blame The Bow Shop for Canada Post's delivery problems... hmmmmm. I know for a fact that The Bow Shop refunded your shipping costs... not by your demand.... hmmmmm. "The Bow Shop only ships Canada Post" is a complete and utter LIE! Anyone that knows anything about them knows that they will ship any means the customer wants. They have shipped literally all over the world! Canada Post is usually the least expensive method. (and usually the most reliable).

"it took 4 weeks for the package to travel about 100 km, using the shipping method they insisted was guaranteed to arrive on time." Again you are blaming a dealer for the shipper's issue... hmmmm.

Three days later... hahaha... I know for a fact that you ordered the items over the Family day weekend. It was shipped out on the Tuesday after the weekend. Canada Post guarantees the items to arrive on time... they failed... NOT The Bow Shop!!!! And again... they will ship ANY method you want.

Now this is where it gets weird... you demanded free product from The Bow Shop for Canada Posts errors... That ain't right. Have you contacted Canada Post to have them make restitution for their errors? That would seem like the right thing to do. Love to see how that conversation goes.... And treating and talking like you did to the employees there will NEVER get you anywhere.

Anyway... Time to leave this... I am sure Craig (manager at Shooters Choice, The Gun Room, and The Bow Shop) will address this issue here. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Durhampro

Thanks Chris - as the saying goes "good to know".

I requested a different method of shipping than Expedited or Priority Post (Canada Post products) for both orders and was told repeatedly by several Bow Shop employees they will only ship via Canada Post. So yes, I do hold The Bow Shop fully accountable for their selection of shipping method and any resulting delays (same as I would give them credit if everything went as promised). If they select a shipping method that is unreliable, as evidenced by both of my experiences, customers should know in advance they may not receive their orders in the time promised by The Bow Shop employees. And sometimes a day or two matters. 

The Bow Shop repeatedly washed their hands of the matter, despite Canada Post insisting they can only deal with the original shipper (that would be The Bow Shop). I received a refund on shipping for my first order (which was an inflated price in any case) but did not receive a commitment for a refund on the second order.

It is irrelevant when the items were ordered. It is only relevant when delivery was promised since the employee processing the order takes into account the date the order is placed.

The rest of your message contains speculative statements and opinions. Perhaps in the future you could limit your comments to events of which you have direct knowledge and attempt to keep the personal attacks to yourself.

Two things would have made this situation right: a sincere apology for the error, and an acknowledgement of the inconvenience caused. Neither was forthcoming.


----------



## deere

heights archery in winnipeg.
Ron and jason have more combined knowledge than most and have great store hours. These 2 are always there to help.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Atkins Archery & Custom Strings:thumbs_up

If small shops were not around, archery would not be what it is today. Jerome like many other smaller pro shops make personal service afordable and accessible to archers, hunting and target across the country. They bring different brands many of the bigger shops do not carry. They make the bad experience of "Big Box" stores with knowledge voids turn into good starts for a person when they decide to learn archery.

Most of the time small shops put customers needs above big bottom lines, these guys love the sport and love to help folks find their way to good shooting.:darkbeer:


----------



## bullrambler

NSSCOTT said:


> I'm not going to say i'm the best but i'll tell you abit about me.
> bow tuning and setup is my thing thats what i love to do, i love the machanics of it and thats what i believe i excel at.
> i will not sell a boxed bow out of my shop i don't care if i'm sending it half way around the world,all my bow no matter what company are completely stripped and put back together,limbs wrong sequence,spacers in wrong see it all the time.and after the first 300-400 shots on the bow i offer a free bow tuneup service to make sure it stay shooting 100%
> i make my own custom string in house pre-stretched tubles peep string,or i use 60x
> i carry or can get 10 different bow lines and about the same with crossbows,my main lines beeing new breed archery ,pse,mathews,bowtech,darton
> anyone that buys a bow get's free range usage for the first few time and lessons if wanted,if you buy a bow from my shop and refer your buddy to my shop i'll give you 5% instore credit on your buddies bow purchase.
> thats part of what i offer my wife and i run it so everything goes through my hands, i may not have the biggest flashiest shop or the most inventory,but i don't beleive anyanyone local or even in the maritimes is coming close to my service,my price is very fair as well.at a shoot last weekend 8 bow's from my shop had top 3 place finishes'
> my website still needs some updating with all my products and pricing but it's coming.


It would have been easier if you just drove the 100 klms and picked up the items yourself. Especially around X-mas time. I've had shipping problems from the US and when a seller sold me something from the US and sent is US Post. It never arrived. The US postal system said "no such address" Definitely, not in the US as it was a Canadian address. So the lesson learned here was when buying from the US don't let them ship the item by US post. UPS is fine, and Purolator is good too. I'm not sure about the others that are out there.


----------



## jwdroptine

Archers Paradise in N.S. has great costomer service and knowlegde. Scott knows his stuff and is willing to take the time to share it with his costomers. He has a good variety of bows and accessaries. Know matter if you are a beginner with alot of questions or are a long time archer that knows what you want you will walk out of his shop very satisfied and more informed than you were before you walked in. Give Archers Paradise a try, just call Scott up or stop by he is very easy to talk to.


----------



## bullrambler

One of the really important assets that I believe will help out all of the bows here in Canada, is a online web-site that shows photos of their products, prices, a phone number and an email address for questions about the products that they sell. In today's market, attracting and maintaining customers is a must. This costs some money to set-up a good online shopping source, but I would think that this would be an important investment for those who are willing to sell products and be willing to ship them across Canada. I'm open to it as a customer and will provide options for all potential customers. Also, important, is to show what products they have for the left hand market. Seems like this segment of the market can get over-looked. Supposedly Canada has one of the largest pools of left handed people per capital out there.


----------



## shakyshot

Durhampro said:


> Thanks Chris - as the saying goes "good to know".
> 
> I requested a different method of shipping than Expedited or Priority Post (Canada Post products) for both orders and was told repeatedly by several Bow Shop employees they will only ship via Canada Post. So yes, I do hold The Bow Shop fully accountable for their selection of shipping method and any resulting delays (same as I would give them credit if everything went as promised). If they select a shipping method that is unreliable, as evidenced by both of my experiences, customers should know in advance they may not receive their orders in the time promised by The Bow Shop employees. And sometimes a day or two matters.
> 
> The Bow Shop repeatedly washed their hands of the matter, despite Canada Post insisting they can only deal with the original shipper (that would be The Bow Shop). I received a refund on shipping for my first order (which was an inflated price in any case) but did not receive a commitment for a refund on the second order.
> 
> It is irrelevant when the items were ordered. It is only relevant when delivery was promised since the employee processing the order takes into account the date the order is placed.
> 
> The rest of your message contains speculative statements and opinions. Perhaps in the future you could limit your comments to events of which you have direct knowledge and attempt to keep the personal attacks to yourself.
> 
> Two things would have made this situation right: a sincere apology for the error, and an acknowledgement of the inconvenience caused. Neither was forthcoming.


"speculative statements and opinions" You obviously have no clue who you are talking to.
Also yet another person on AT posting without having there "about me"filled out according to AT rules.
Nice to hide who you are.

Shawn Galivan


----------



## ontario3-d'r

Just wanted to put a small note in here. I worked in the archery retail industry, here in Peterborough Ontario. With regards to the selling of bows online, the big 5 or 6 brands will not allow online sales. They have protected areas. I signed a contract with hoyt, to sell their bows in my shop. Concequently, if another shop opens up in Peterborough, they will not be allowed to sell hoyt, because I have a designated area. I am not allowed to sell hoyt online and ship them across Canada. If a person in Alberta wants a hoyt, they must buy it from their local dealer. That is why you will never be able to buy a high end bow at a cabelas or basspro. If retailers are shipping CERTAIN bows across the country, and get caught, they would lose their contract for that bow. As far as I know, there are no rules about selling accessories online, but a $60 sight in Ontario is going to be $60 in BC. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Durhampro

"You obviously have no clue who you are talking to". To finish 
your thought: because if you knew who you were talking to………….

I hope prospective customers are noting how Bow Shop associates 
treat (i.e., stalk, argue with, threaten) those who provide feedback 
about their customer service experiences.

I know exactly who I'm dealing with Shawn - you just assume I care.


----------



## downsouth

One more for Heights Archery in Winnipeg!


----------



## hoody123

Durhampro said:


> "You obviously have no clue who you are talking to". To finish
> your thought: because if you knew who you were talking to………….
> 
> I hope prospective customers are noting how Bow Shop associates
> treat (i.e., stalk, argue with, threaten) those who provide feedback
> about their customer service experiences.
> 
> I know exactly who I'm dealing with Shawn - you just assume I care.


Durhampro, I have no dogs in this fight, but I do know Araz quite well, and if he's saying it, it's true. Simple as that.


----------



## Bow Junky

Archer's Paradise in Nova Scotia . Scott's shop is first class all the way !


----------



## Durhampro

You are right about one thing Hoody, you don't have a dog in this fight. And it isn't really a fight on this or any other forum.

I am sure the posters who have defended the Bow Shop actually believe they know the truth, but they weren't there. Unlike the Bow Shop, I'm not protecting my business or my customer base, I'm just helping other consumers to avoid the inconvenience, misinformation and poor customer service I experienced when dealing with the Bow Shop and its staff.

Take it or leave it - doesn't matter to me.


----------



## bullrambler

ontario3-d'r said:


> Just wanted to put a small note in here. I worked in the archery retail industry, here in Peterborough Ontario. With regards to the selling of bows online, the big 5 or 6 brands will not allow online sales. They have protected areas. I signed a contract with hoyt, to sell their bows in my shop. Concequently, if another shop opens up in Peterborough, they will not be allowed to sell hoyt, because I have a designated area. I am not allowed to sell hoyt online and ship them across Canada. If a person in Alberta wants a hoyt, they must buy it from their local dealer. That is why you will never be able to buy a high end bow at a cabelas or basspro. If retailers are shipping CERTAIN bows across the country, and get caught, they would lose their contract for that bow. As far as I know, there are no rules about selling accessories online, but a $60 sight in Ontario is going to be $60 in BC. Just my 2 cents.


I guess the "protected areas" is something that not too many customers really know about. Sometimes it's not about buying from the closest bow shop... It can be about who has a particular bow or product, of interest in stock. This is where online shopping has it's advantages. I don't mind driving to an archery shop when travelling through a particular area. And yes, there are a few that are on a preferential list. And, to go to an archery shop, most often depends on stock-in stock, and secondly, on when I'm travelling through a particular area. All in all, some improvements to various web-sites will attract more customers as this let's customers know if they should take a trip off of the beaten track to take a look, and possibly make a purchase.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

We had protected Hoyt status in my area when I had my shop. It was a good thing until politics in the area occured. Then there was the ones who undercut the price in other areas. Free market rules, dog eat dog..................it is all the same. 

JMHO


----------



## postman99

I understand the whole designated area thing but that doesnt seem fair when that shop has exclusive rights that they can inflate the price to whatever they want because you cant but it anywhere else. its kind of funny that I can buy a bow from the states pay shipping and duty and still get a better deal than shopping locally. sometimes money is tight and price wins over loyalty.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

postman99 said:


> I understand the whole designated area thing but that doesnt seem fair when that shop has exclusive rights that they can inflate the price to whatever they want because you cant but it anywhere else. its kind of funny that I can buy a bow from the states pay shipping and duty and still get a better deal than shopping locally. sometimes money is tight and price wins over loyalty.


We started our archery shop in 95. Before we opened we did some survey work at local shoots and you are right on the money. Dealer loyalty goes out the window with price and the cut throat pricing kills any profit margin you should make. The worst is the shops that have firearm sales that use Archery as lost leaders to get customers in the door. Then you have to deal with the big box store who's so called archery tech previous job was flippin burgers..............................................okay I have to stop now before the real rant starts.


----------



## bullrambler

GenesisAlpha said:


> We had protected Hoyt status in my area when I had my shop. It was a good thing until politics in the area occured. Then there was the ones who undercut the price in other areas. Free market rules, dog eat dog..................it is all the same.
> 
> JMHO


Most bow shops that I've visited will either give you a bit of a discount on the bow and/or accessories. It's important to know that a shop will stand behind their products, yet customers must be clear on warranties etc. The ideal situation is knowing that when one is buying a bow, either new or used that it get's properly set-up for the new owner. Customer satisfaction is premium in my books, and as mentioned before, pictures on a website are very important as it saves time from having to "click" over to the companies website to see what a particular bow, sites, rests, stabilizers looks like. The method of advertising that says something to the effect "Come down and see what we have" is not conducive to attracting customers. It represents a delay for a customer who had already found it worth looking at a website, but did not find the "products".


----------



## GenesisAlpha

We had some very good, return customers and we tried our best to show how much we were thankful. Giving them a better price or not charging for basic services was a way to say thanks. You need to build a good customer base where you live, it is the only way you stay in business or keep store front. Web sites are great to move old stock or products you can keep in large volumes. If you have to order it and wait times go up, even the web customer will give you bad feedback. Mom and Pop, Archery Pro Shops are the backbone of the industry as it is in any service or product oriented market. With the population of Canada being spread over this vast country they become even more important to help maintain the sport.


----------



## fireguy7521

Hardcore Archery in Kelowna B.C., great guys that really know their stuff, products and their customer service is great. 

Good story about them, there was a young guy in there one day that wanted to buy a bow for hunting and make the switch from crossbow to compound bow. The guys in there told him that they would love to sell him a bow but because it was so close to hunting season and he wanted to trade his crossbow in on a new bow that they couldn't do it because there wasn't enough time for him to become proficient with it in time for archery season and that they would gladly help him out after the season was over with both the new bow and with teaching him how to shoot it properly. The young guy was already very proficient with his crossbow and they thought it would be better to hunt this season with it rather than go out with something that he wasn't as good with. As far as I am concerned the fact that they didn't forget their hunting ethics just to get a sale went a long way with me.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

fireguy7521 said:


> Hardcore Archery in Kelowna B.C., great guys that really know their stuff, products and their customer service is great.
> 
> Good story about them, there was a young guy in there one day that wanted to buy a bow for hunting and make the switch from crossbow to compound bow. The guys in there told him that they would love to sell him a bow but because it was so close to hunting season and he wanted to trade his crossbow in on a new bow that they couldn't do it because there wasn't enough time for him to become proficient with it in time for archery season and that they would gladly help him out after the season was over with both the new bow and with teaching him how to shoot it properly. The young guy was already very proficient with his crossbow and they thought it would be better to hunt this season with it rather than go out with something that he wasn't as good with. As far as I am concerned the fact that they didn't forget their hunting ethics just to get a sale went a long way with me.


That is the difference between a great pro shop and a bottom line retailer. Best of luck to them as it is a harder road to follow.:thumbs_up


----------



## dan476

x3 Heights Archery in Winnipeg! Great place, knowledgeable and friendly staff. Don't live in the area anymore, but the only thing I miss from there is that shop!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

I;ve dealt with lots of shops,some good some great,Archers Paradise in Nova Scotia is one of the best,very knowledgeable guy runs the shop and he is a no b.s kind of fella,that can tune any bow you bring in ,and do it right the first time.Not many shops offer the services and genuinely loves what he is doing more than Scott.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Mr.Wiggles said:


> I;ve dealt with lots of shops,some good some great,Archers Paradise in Nova Scotia is one of the best,very knowledgeable guy runs the shop and he is a no b.s kind of fella,that can tune any bow you bring in ,and do it right the first time.Not many shops offer the services and genuinely loves what he is doing more than Scott.


Did they have the store years ago in Dartmouth, on 7 hwy near Montague road..............I deer hunted there years ago and I know there were some very good people at that shop.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

GenesisAlpha said:


> Did they have the store years ago in Dartmouth, on 7 hwy near Montague road..............I deer hunted there years ago and I know there were some very good people at that shop.



No,Scotts shop is fairly new,not the same people that you are thinking about.I'm not sure what shop you are referring to.


----------



## Bigjono

I have only dealt with the Bowshop in person not online and always found them excellent to deal with, friendly and helpful. Sometimes the knowledge of Traditional style target and hunting archery might be a bit light but I know what I'm doing so don't go there for advice anyway.
I see most of the guys from there at the open shoots around and they are all good company and good guys.


----------



## The Whip

Scott at Archers Paradise has been very patient and understanding too all my questions. As a new archer, I had many questions and was treated very respectfully.

That is the reason I gave him my business. Scott just sent out my new Bowtech Assassin, QAD rest, Gold tip arrows, Truefire release, and Bowtech case.Should be getting it this week.

Thanks Scott at Archers Paradise

Manny O


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Battleford Bait and Tackle. They having the best service of any where I have been. And they want to share there knowledge.


----------



## Broken Cedar

Another one for Heights in Winnipeg. Ron and Jay are great and if there busy anyone shooting is always willing to help a guy out! Plus great hours.


----------



## Slipfox

Jim Bows in Calgary.


----------



## dangeruss

Definatly heights for sure. Bought from the Bow shop as well, very nice to deal with. But Heights accomadates target compound and recurve on top of hunting. They sell guns now too. Ron and Jason are awesome and informative. Online you can find them at http://www.archerybymail.com/ but its easier to call 1-866-261-3542. Everything I bought has been the same as Lancasters price, only in Canadian funds and without the shipping/duty costs. See for yourself


----------



## StoneChaser

I've had great service from Git'r Done Archery.


----------



## XTRMN8R

A few weeks back I had the pleasure of being invited to attend an open house/sale at Erie Tracker.
I had purchased a bow for my wife there roughly 13 years ago and had not been back so I had not met any of the current staff other than the owner. In my opinion I witnessed some of the most knowledgeable and friendly staff in any shop I have ever been in. I was particularly impressed with the skills of some of the younger guys who work on the bows etc.

This past Friday I drove down to the IBO shoot and the same staff came out to the shoot to drop a bow off to a buddy of mine since the shop was closed for Easter.

From what I have seen I would have no trouble buying a bow from Erie Tracker.

Dave


----------



## Durhampro

Best shop I have dealt with would be Moosemeat Archery in Blackstock ON. 

Doug is honest, his prices are great and when he says he will do something he does it.


----------



## tretch

i havent been to many archery shops but i highly recomend Great Northern Rod and Reel in Regina, Sk. Top notch costumer service


----------



## MLabonte

XTRMN8R said:


> A few weeks back I had the pleasure of being invited to attend an open house/sale at Erie Tracker.
> I had purchased a bow for my wife there roughly 13 years ago and had not been back so I had not met any of the current staff other than the owner. In my opinion I witnessed some of the most knowledgeable and friendly staff in any shop I have ever been in. I was particularly impressed with the skills of some of the younger guys who work on the bows etc.
> 
> This past Friday I drove down to the IBO shoot and the same staff came out to the shoot to drop a bow off to a buddy of mine since the shop was closed for Easter.
> 
> From what I have seen I would have no trouble buying a bow from Erie Tracker.
> 
> Dave


Where is this shop located at ?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

MLabonte said:


> Where is this shop located at ?


Port Colborne I beleive.


----------



## Kahkon

moearcher said:


> Atlantic Archery in Fredericton NB. Brian is excellent to deal with and his prices are the same as if you would shop Lancaster or any other us shop, but without the shipping and if you need waranty he is right there.



Is Atlantic Archery still sponsoring 3d tournaments? They are actually the closest shop to mine and some of the guys from my shop wanted to travel to shoot in their 3d shoots.


----------



## scott_r

Heights Archery in Winnipeg was very good when I stopped by. Got my Lone Wolf Alpha Elite from them...very happy and he gave me some great deals on other goodies too.


----------



## slater

Saugeen Shafts is top notch, I stopped in yesterday needing new serving on one of my cables. Tim said to leave it with him and he could see what he could do. There were alot of bows in for repairs hanging on the rack so I didn't have my hopes up, but I came back two hours later and all fixed up. 

Thanks Agian Tim and the offer still stands a cold one at Flying Feathers this summer......


----------



## JDoupe

Tim is 'da man!!!!


----------



## daisyduke

JDoupe said:


> Tim is 'da man!!!!


You got that right!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## joe171

For the Niagara Ontario aria I would have to give it too Erie Trackers in Port Colbern lots of equipment knowledgeable staff only bad thing is they don`t know about the INTERNET ie ( NO WEB SIGHT )
I live in Hamilton on and it`s a pretty good drive to get there but I find worth the drive IMO

Joe


----------



## JDoupe

A Quick pic of "The Archery Place - Jim Bow's Archery"! You should really get out there and check it out for yourselves!!!!


----------



## sanlidakevin

[/QUOTE]


NSSCOTT said:


> I'm not going to say i'm the best but i'll tell you abit about me.
> bow tuning and setup is my thing thats what i love to do, i love the machanics of it and thats what i believe i excel at.
> i will not sell a boxed bow out of my shop i don't care if i'm sending it half way around the world,all my bow no matter what company are completely stripped and put back together,limbs wrong sequence,spacers in wrong see it all the time.and after the first 300-400 shots on the bow i offer a free bow tuneup service to make sure it stay shooting 100%
> i make my own custom string in house pre-stretched tubles peep string,or i use 60x
> i carry or can get 10 different bow lines and about the same with crossbows,my main lines beeing new breed archery ,pse,mathews,bowtech,darton
> anyone that buys a bow get's free range usage for the first few time and lessons if wanted,if you buy a bow from my shop and refer your buddy to my shop i'll give you 5% instore credit on your buddies bow purchase.
> thats part of what i offer my wife and i run it so everything goes through my hands, i may not have the biggest flashiest shop or the most inventory,but i don't beleive anyanyone local or even in the maritimes is coming close to my service,my price is very fair as well.at a shoot last weekend 8 bow's from my shop had top 3 place finishes'
> my website still needs some updating with all my products and pricing but it's coming.


I agree with your attitude to archery, Scott. Do you have interest for collaboration?


----------

